# looking for dvd player for analog tv



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

My DVD player just went out. I need a inexpensive replacement; however, when I go look they all say progressive scan or HD Upconversion. I have an analog TV and am not in a position to buy a new TV.

Will any of those DVD players work with an analog TV?

(I can only get to Best Buy - and that's difficult - so that's the website I was looking at).

Thank you.


----------



## Timer5 (Dec 13, 2009)

All normal DVD player's work with standard Definition TVs. It may have progressive scan but it doesn't make all the video HD. I have a standard Def TV and a DVD with Progressive scan and it works perfectly. Heck I had it plugged into a 1970's Black and White TV for a while. So you have nothing to worry about. Just don't buy a Blue Ray player that is the HD video one.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: [SOLVED] looking for dvd player for analog tv*

Any suggestions for a decent DVD Player? 

I've been reading reviews and all the old good brands seem to break down or not play out of the box and many don't have closed captioning - a must for me.
Thanks.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

since this thread is obviously not "Solved" I have removed the "solved" heading


----------



## Timer5 (Dec 13, 2009)

Sony makes one of the best DVD players. I always swear by Sony. I would recommend this one.

Amazon.com: Sony DVP-SR200P/B DVD Player, Black: Electronics


----------



## lisafly (Nov 10, 2011)

portable DVD player is very good. As far as I am concerned, There have three good brand DVD player. panasonic, sony, pioneer. personally, I like panasonic.


----------

